# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief door antipsychotica

## azerty

Dag mensen, 

Graag had ik eens een topic gestart over het feit dat het gebruik van antipsychotica zou kunnen leiden tot depressies. Het hoge aantal zelfmoorden bij schizofrenen is volgens mij ook grotendeels te wijten aan het feit dat antipsychotica zoals risperdal, zyprexa,.. mensen zo onverschillig en lusteloos maakt dat ze het leven niet meer zien zitten. Ik kan er van meespreken. Ik gebruik momenteel risperdal en word hierdoor erg onverschillig, lusteloos en vooral depressief. 

Graag had ik eens wat reacties gehoord op deze topic. 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Azerty,

Vervelend dat je door je medicatie je zo lusteloos, onverschillig en depressief voelt  :Frown:  Ik weet wel dat het een bijwerking kan zijn, afhankelijk van de medicatie (welke stof), voor welke klacht je het gebruikt (depressie, psychose), de duur dat iemand het gebruikt en de dosis. Ik weet niet hoelang jij je medicatie al gebruikt... als je het nog maar net gebruikt kan het zijn dat de bijwerking wegtrekt, maar als je het al heel lang gebruikt en je je er zo naar door voelt kan je misschien beter met je behandelaar overleggen om een andere variant te proberen?
Ik heb verschillende onderzoeken gelezen over AD en antispychotica die al dan niet zorgen voor depressie en zelfmoordneigingen, maar een definitief oordeel is er niet echt over...
Ik heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, ik hoop dat iemand anders op jou kan en wil reageren!
Ik hoop dat je een antwoord vind en dat het beter met je zal gaan! Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## sietske763

heb een aantal anti psychotica gehad
1zyprexa
2risperdal

----------


## sietske763

3neuleptil
4seroquel
de laatste is voor mij de ideaalste, maar ik ben niet psychotisch dus ik weet niet hoe ze uitpakken als iemand psychotisch is.
maar risperdal was echt helemaal niets...net zoals vorige post zei, zombie, gevoelloos

----------


## puck2

ik heb die ervaring ook dat ik depressief werd van de haldol en risperdal,dat komt omdat het geluksmakende stofje dopamine geremd wordt door die middelen

----------

